# I..... am a plagiarist!



## 480sparky (Feb 17, 2014)

I have recently discovered I am a copycat.  



And I don't just copy _any _random persons' work.  I copy images that my father and grandfather have taken.


But  the odd part is, I never knew their images existed until I started to  scan & digitize the old family photos.  What a discovery to find out  that I have stood in many of the same places they did, and in many  cases they took their shot before I was even born!


For instance,......... images that my father took, followed with the one I took:


Clouds, north of Pecos, NM.
















Gibbons Falls, Yellowstone:

















Tree, Craters of the Moon Nat'l. Monument:















Idaho Falls:















Hoary Marmot, Glacier Nat'l. Park:
















Creek, Black Hills:

























And the ones my _grandfather_ took, compared to the ones I have taken:


Guernsey State Park, WY.:













Old Faithful















Twin Falls















Chipmunk, Wolf Creek Pass, CO.:















Mt. Rushmore















The Castle, Guernsey State Park, WY.


----------



## EOV (Feb 17, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. That is pretty neat. To be fair you had slightly different perspectives on a few so it was not complete plagiarism.


----------



## Tiller (Feb 17, 2014)

This is super cool. That's got to be a neat feeling!


----------



## limr (Feb 17, 2014)

Cheater! You fail! I'm reporting you to---

Oh wait, you're not one of my students. You're off the hook 

That must be a weird but really neat feeling to see the connection between generations through photography. I remember you saying how you were drawn to that tree for some reason. Maybe it's in your blood!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 17, 2014)

The one of the creek in the Black Hills, I'm positive I've seen one in my grandfathers' negatives, but damned if I can find it.

And *that *would be übercool... finding three generations of the same scene.


----------



## minicoop1985 (Feb 17, 2014)

The coolest part about this is that you had no idea about this until you scanned it. It's not like you planned it out, intentionally reproduced these things (I've done that with some old family photos)-you just happened to go to the same places and see slightly different photos of the same objects and places completely randomly.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2014)

What was old is new again. An excellent post!


----------



## mmaria (Feb 18, 2014)

enjoyed!

must be a great feeling


----------



## weepete (Feb 18, 2014)

It's pretty cool to have that connection. It's also a bit of a weird moment when you think you've discovered something new to find the old man was doing a pretty similar thing years ago.


----------



## DarkShadow (Feb 18, 2014)

Similar but with a different perspective and better technology. Very Cool


----------



## Stevepwns (Feb 18, 2014)

Thats just awesome. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 18, 2014)

Neato!
I've had the idea for years now that one day I want to go to some of the places my grandfather took pictures of and "replicate" them--but that would be intentional, not just complete happenstance like these are. It would ALSO require vacations to various parts of South America (mostly Columbia and Panama), and to the Azores, since he lived in both places for much of the 40s and that's where the bulk of his pictures are from.

A couple of these are just creepy cool in their similarity, like Gibbons Falls and that tree.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2014)

sm4him said:


> .........It would ALSO require vacations to various parts of South America (mostly Columbia and Panama), and to the Azores,.........



And what seems to be the problem with _that_?  :raisedbrow:


----------



## sm4him (Feb 18, 2014)

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > .........It would ALSO require vacations to various parts of South America (mostly Columbia and Panama), and to the Azores,.........
> ...



Finding someone to FUND said vacations&#8230; ;-)
You wanna volunteer??


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 18, 2014)

sm4him said:


> Finding someone to FUND said vacations ;-)
> You wanna volunteer??



Hang on.... lemme go check under the sofa cushions..............


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 24, 2014)

Found one more!

Grandfathers, ca. late '50s:








Mine, 2009:


----------

